# Help with Uploading Gifs?



## Wisupi (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi there!

I'm a new FurAffinity user and I wanted to upload a couple of gifs onto my page but it really hasn't been working out for me. Whether I set a thumbnail picture for my gif or not, the first image you see is a really broken, glitched up still image. The gif plays when it's fullsized and it looks fine, I just don't want the first image that people see be a glitched out mess lol

here's a link to one of the gifs in question: www.furaffinity.net: sad guys by Wisupi

If I worded this confusingly let me know, and I'll try to explain better. Thank you!


----------



## ijoe (Jun 27, 2016)

The only possible workaround I can think of is to upload a single still frame from the animation, then hit 'edit' and re-upload the animated version with the "rebuild thumbnail" option unchecked.

It should work in theory, though if FA's thumbnail database every gets corrupted( again...) and has to be rebuilt, you'll probably have to repeat the above process.
The animated thumbnail issues are weird since I would have thought it was an issue with imagemagick (the scaling software on the server)  and should have been patched in an update long ago.


----------



## Wisupi (Jun 27, 2016)

ijoe said:


> The only possible workaround I can think of is to upload a single still frame from the animation, then hit 'edit' and re-upload the animated version with the "rebuild thumbnail" option unchecked.
> 
> It should work in theory, though if FA's thumbnail database every gets corrupted( again...) and has to be rebuilt, you'll probably have to repeat the above process.
> The animated thumbnail issues are weird since I would have thought it was an issue with imagemagick (the scaling software on the server)  and should have been patched in an update long ago.



I just tried it, and it doesn't work  I made sure to uncheck rebuild thumbnail and everything. weird thing is though, that if I upload just a still frame, and try to select a thumbnail for the still frame, once uploaded, it just says "image not found" instead of where the thumbnail is supposed to be. Is it that the website is having an issue with thumbnails period?


----------



## ijoe (Jun 27, 2016)

That's... odd. You may have found another separate bug there. Normally I'd suggest filing a trouble ticket, but with the amount of them being sent relating to the password reset, I'm not sure when you'd get a response.
 Alternatively, give it some time and see if the correct image shows up later. There's some amount of processing that goes on behind the scenes, and cloudflare could also be causing issues when it caches site content.


----------



## Wisupi (Jun 27, 2016)

ijoe said:


> That's... odd. You may have found another separate bug there. Normally I'd suggest filing a trouble ticket, but with the amount of them being sent relating to the password reset, I'm not sure when you'd get a response.
> Alternatively, give it some time and see if the correct image shows up later. There's some amount of processing that goes on behind the scenes, and cloudflare could also be causing issues when it caches site content.



ok, I'll give it some time and also file a ticket. How would I do that?


----------



## ijoe (Jun 27, 2016)

There should be a ticket button visible in one of the drop down menus (when you're logged in, on the mainsite).


----------



## Wisupi (Jun 27, 2016)

ijoe said:


> There should be a ticket button visible in one of the drop down menus (when you're logged in, on the mainsite).


Ok, thank you for your help!


----------

